# Wife Goes to Gun Show



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My sweet, darling, saint of a wife went with her family to the gun show to take the CCW class. She comes home with a certificate and a shiny new Taurus 38spc, 2" with pink grips her daddy bought her.

I have no idea what got into her to peak this interest but I'm all for it. She did buy herself a Colt gov 380 SS when we first met but she never could load the mags. I let her shoot a S&W model 10 and she said it was too powerful. I wonder what she'll think of the smaller and lighter Taurus in the same caliber when she cracks off the first round.

Rick


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll bet she'll like it with wadcutters.

Joraca


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Have some wad cutters loaded upside down for self defense. It will act like a hollow point.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I never could understand why people decide to go with revolvers for a newbie gun. Semi-autos are easier to shoot in my opinion and offer many other advantages. The learning curve isn't as difficult as people think either.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to here. 
I got my wife the s&w 642 I did add full size crimson trace laser grips to it and she loves it. The full size grips made it easier for her to handle it and as she puts it "it has a neat little laser to. I prefer her to have a revolver because there is less things for her to worry about, like malfunction of any sort and also no safety for her to have to remember.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

shootnstarz said:


> My sweet, darling, saint of a wife went with her family to the gun show to take the CCW class. She comes home with a certificate and a shiny new Taurus 38spc, 2" with pink grips her daddy bought her.
> 
> I have no idea what got into her to peak this interest but I'm all for it. She did buy herself a Colt gov 380 SS when we first met but she never could load the mags. I let her shoot a S&W model 10 and she said it was too powerful. I wonder what she'll think of the smaller and lighter Taurus in the same caliber when she cracks off the first round.
> 
> Rick



This is what I tell my students when they have guns they don't like or may not like:

"You don't have to be good with it or "comfortable" with it.
You don't have to like shooting it, and it doesn't even have to be fun. 
You only need to be COMBAT EFFECTIVE for approximately 3.5 seconds.
And all that means is you put a bullet in his center-line anywhere from his head to his head."

For me helping a student become Combat Effective is the primary goal in a 4 hour ccw class where we only shoot 300-400 rounds as far as the shooting part is concerned.

Sadly, many students will never even dry fire practice again after their initial ccw class while others return to continue their training several times a month.

It also helps if she's willing to carry it...
Let her practice with a .22 revolver he she has the finger strength to pull the trigger repeatedly. If not, she can build up to it with a little dedication.

If she can pull the trigger 7x. I highly recommend the aluminum S&W DAO .22 magnum seven shot revolver. A nice polish job should drop the poundage by one or two, but a spring change is NOT recommended even if possible.

I have one if she wants to try it. No Charge.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Rick called me with this new Saturday evening. He sounded like a proud poppa with a newborn!:clapping:

That's happened three times in the last couple of months just in my small group of close friends. Rick's wife, my buddy Hoss in Mobile got his wife shooting and I turned my wife into a gun nut.

Gentlemen, we're making progress.:thumbup:


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Kinda curious. You said she had just taken her CCW course and came home from the gunshow with a new gun. How did she get past the waiting peroid being she has yet to receive her state permit?


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> I never could understand why people decide to go with revolvers for a newbie gun. Semi-autos are easier to shoot in my opinion and offer many other advantages. The learning curve isn't as difficult as people think either.


I bought my wife 3 diff semi-autos before I took her to the show and let here pick her own. She now carries a S&W bodyguard 38 spl. Most of the women she talked to at the shows said revolvers are easier to load and operate (and clean, but she doesn't care about that.).


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

S&W must know something about feminine nature. Hoss' wife got a Bodyguard with CT, another friend's wife got one and my wife held one Saturday and really liked the feel. Maybe the ergonomics work on womanly hands?

That was my wife's first time checking out a laser and she thought it was great. I think it may give them a sense of confidence being able to come up fast on a target.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Seanpcola said:


> S&W must know something about feminine nature. Hoss' wife got a Bodyguard with CT, another friend's wife got one and my wife held one Saturday and really liked the feel. Maybe the ergonomics work on womanly hands?
> 
> That was my wife's first time checking out a laser and she thought it was great. I think it may give them a sense of confidence being able to come up fast on a target.


I can almost guarantee you she would prefer the Kahr P380 and shoot it much more and ease of accuracy would be higher. It's the only 380 I have seen that my female students can easily shoot 150 rounds through in an hour and their hands feel just fine.
It is a bit higher priced, but after 10 thousand rounds mine is still going just fine without changing a spring.
The bodyguard has a nice feel in the hand...but why would anyone buy a gun without test driving it first? You wouldnt buy a $500 car without taking for a spin?
The reason...you can't test drive guns. If you could, most them would never be bought.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

TheCaptKen said:


> Kinda curious. You said she had just taken her CCW course and came home from the gunshow with a new gun. How did she get past the waiting peroid being she has yet to receive her state permit?


"that her Daddy bought her." Ya have to read the whole paragraph. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

OOPs, that dang half price speeding reading course got me again.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The wife was the same way with her P238. She felt it was to complicated with the safety or having to cock it then remembering to keep her off hand low so the slide wouldn't bite her. So I bought her a S&W 642 last Thanksgiving. She took it to the range and other than it kicks the snot out of her hand, she loves it. Carries it in her purse everywhere. But she won't let me sell or trade her P238. She loves to shoot it on the range between shooting the 642. Even though she can't shoot more than a dozen rounds throught the 642 at a time without giving her hand a rest, she deadly on the crotch of the target those dozen rounds. And yes I've replaced the stock S&W grips with Hogues. Some better for her but there's only so much you can do with a lightweight 38.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

TheCaptKen said:


> OOPs, that dang half price speeding reading course got me again.


LOL :thumbup:


----------

